# laptop for 50k



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 8, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

50K max

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook?
india

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: dell(most preferred coz of online ordering), hp
b. Dislike: sony (correct me if i'm wrong but i have heard that getting a sony lappy repaired is very costly also its parts are very expensive)
asus (rashi handles laptops too?)


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
this is for my gf, she will do just normal stuff + gaming(not so high end)

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
anything except violent games

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
no bar

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
online is ok

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
win 7
Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
dunno much about it but if you insist 1024*768?? i'm total noob in terms of screen resolution

PS: this is for my gf, plz bhailog ijjat rakh lena. also as she want everything hassle free, mean no need to visit service centre. also she prefers dell most cause all other friends of her have dell. *samepinch*


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 9, 2012)

Please make use of the search button provided above.
Anyways Sony CB45 is the best laptop in that budget, it costs around 51k in local market


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 9, 2012)

I already searched it bro... Bt as i mentioned i have heard issues abt sony... Thatz why i asked here. 

Btw so am i correct abt sony's parts being expensive n all??? Actually one of my frind bought viao some years back, the touchpad of the lappy was damaged somehow. So whn he contacted the service centre they told him that it would cost him 15000/- inr to get it repaired.:O I dont wanna face such problems.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 9, 2012)

^^^^ Sony CB45 is the best laptop when gaming is not required. Don't know about the repair costs, but I think if you get extended warranty and handle the laptop with some care there won't be any such problem.


----------



## nithesh123 (Apr 9, 2012)

How about xps15..... Its awesome.... I have ordered n waiting you're delivery.... whatever u mentioned will be easily covered to be frank it will do now than that.... 

I5 processor with backlit it coated me 52.7k

Otherwise if u think u need less cpu go for i3 for 48.2k without backlit... U can customize n our which ever U want... Just do some research n any query just feel fewer to ask.... If I know I'll help u


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 9, 2012)

sarthak said:


> ^^^^ Sony CB45 is the best laptop when gaming is not required. Don't know about the repair costs, but I think if you get extended warranty and handle the laptop with some care there won't be any such problem.



as i mentioned earlier, it is for a *GIRL*, how can you expect her to handle the laptop with care. 

also my friends laptp was in warranty period too but still sony charged him 15000 rs, they told him that whole keypad and touch pad will be changed. thanx to her di, shez some high officer in accenture and sent a letter to sony's hq (in singapore) about the problem, so finally they repaired it for very low cost.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2012)

How can they charge when its under warranty? 

Anyway, if you really think that Sony is not your cup of milk, then go for XPS (i5).


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't understand why they are charging if it is in warranty, was there any physical damage?


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah he dropped some drops of coffee... Dunno thatz what he told me. By the look of it there was no physical damage.  well doesnt matter under warranty or not, i cant afford to pay one third the price of laptop for any repair in any condition. Thats why i hate sony. 

Btw xps15 will run every game at low settings?


----------



## kbar1 (Apr 9, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> ...
> Btw xps15 will run every game at low settings?



^^ You bet. NVIDIA GT540M can handle pretty much any game at low settings. For less demanding games like FIFA, you can turn up the details...


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 9, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> Yeah he dropped some drops of coffee... Dunno thatz what he told me. By the look of it there was no physical damage.  well doesnt matter under warranty or not, i cant afford to pay one third the price of laptop for any repair in any condition. Thats why i hate sony.
> 
> Btw xps15 will run every game at low settings?



In that case every company will charge you a similar amount other than dell who has the Complete Cover option.
Every company/laptop has some pros and cons, one has to compromise at one or the other end.
Yes XPS will rum almost every game at low settings and even many at medium settings.


----------



## nithesh123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just try xps... It its perfect for ur use


----------



## sarthak (Apr 9, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> as i mentioned earlier, it is for a *GIRL*, how can you expect her to handle the laptop with care.





Go with XPS then.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 10, 2012)

kbar1 said:


> ^^ You bet. NVIDIA GT540M can handle pretty much any game at low settings. For less demanding games like FIFA, you can turn up the details...



thnx.. will surely consider your words



aroraanant said:


> In that case every company will charge you a similar amount other than dell who has the Complete Cover option.
> Every company/laptop has some pros and cons, one has to compromise at one or the other end.
> Yes XPS will rum almost every game at low settings and even many at medium settings.


dunno but dont u think 15k is way much more than it should be. 
just for info please temme some cons of dell.. i need to shut up some body 

so xps it is.

EDIT: she heard from someone that macbook is available for 53k at ebay, n shez a apple fangirl + showoff  is it worth to buy it?


----------



## Jripper (Apr 10, 2012)

^ If you find the link it would be helpful if you can post the link here. and btw, that might be a refurbished mac.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 10, 2012)

btw refurbished macs from apple are available in india? and searching for link...

i guess this is the one Brand New Apple Macbook Air 11.6" Screen 128GB SSD 2GB RAM Sealed | eBay

i guess the one who told her ignored the *CORE2DUO*


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^^
This one is older model.
You can get the new one with i5,64GB SSD for around 56k on ebay, or can get a Macbook pro for 59.4k


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 10, 2012)

yea saw them... but are they worth?

EDIT: i can try dealing with them off ebay... that will decrease direct 2-3k guess, but only if they are worth


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> just for info please temme some cons of dell.. i need to shut up some body
> 
> so xps it is.


Now a days when you call dell people to repair or replace any of your part of the laptop, they replace it with a refurbished one and that gets kaput very soon, and also it degrades the performance of the laptop. And one more thing when you call them(at service centre) on the given contact nos., you have to wait for a minimum of 30-45mins to get some on call(as no one responds before that).Have got many cases that is why I am saying so.
I was a big fan of dell, even I have got a dell laptop but now I own a mac, the laptops are pretty good but their service sucks these days.

BTW XPS is the best laptop by dell(not considering the high end business series laptops right now), so if you are thinking of it you can go for it


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 10, 2012)

my friend bought dell lappy a few days ago from online service, inspiron 15r. they themself call him in 7 days and do a full system check up through remote computing. dunno but till now hez very very happy with his laptop.*hez the one i want to shut up *

off topic: please sell me your macbook


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> my friend bought dell lappy a few days ago from online service, inspiron 15r. they themself call him in 7 days and do a full system check up through remote computing. dunno but till now hez very very happy with his laptop.*hez the one i want to shut up *


Well in starting everything seems to be nice.
It has been almost 4yr experience, I know dell very well 



> off topic: please sell me your macbook


I have recently bough it bro just a couple of months back for 60k


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well then let my friend enjoy till he can... Buhahahaha...

Btw abt the macbook... Is it worth the price? Leaving aside the ultimate bragging rights.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes it is worth every penny but do remember that it is totally different from a windows laptop. Macbooks come in a different league...


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yea i know that... Btw any problem in servicing and all??? Coz i think apple do have a service centre only in mumbai...


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2012)

No thats not the truth, there are service centers at many places, almost every metro city has one, even you can hand over your product at the Apple store if there is any problem


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 10, 2012)

okey.... so lemme ask her if she can extend her budget to 60k... macbook is a go then. else xps is always there.


----------



## nithesh123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yea... MacBook beats everything.... But I got one question to MacBook users..... If I have game which works on windows like to end games.... Will the same Game with windows setup work on MacBook? Should I download separate setup for Mac then play...? Cause in torrents n all I can find windows setup for games more than Mac setup of games


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 10, 2012)

i'm not sure  but i guess the mac doesnt support .exe... that answers your question....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2012)

Macs are not for gaming!


----------



## Jripper (Apr 10, 2012)

^ What he said. A mac isn't meant for gaming.
But sure if you get a 15 inch macbook pro with a 6770,you can install windows via bootcamp and play games on it.however a 15 inch macbook pro costs a bomb.  
Damn apple's high priced products -_-


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 10, 2012)

never knew mac can run windows apps too


----------



## sarthak (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^^ you can install Windows on a mac and then run windows apps on it.
But keep this in mind OP that Apple charges at more exorbitant rates than sony for out of warranty products. And the Apple care pack to extend warranty would cost around 10-15k(not sure if its more).


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2012)

You can't run windows games and apps on Mac directly.As it doesn't support exe files
But you can dual boot and install a windows or simply install vmware or parallel windows which lets you run windows apps and games.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 10, 2012)

bharat_14101991 said:


> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> 
> 50K max
> 
> ...



Go for Asus K43SA-VX041D
Asus K43SA-VX041D / 2nd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 750 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^^
Thats a great laptop but I think Sony CB45 is better than that for OP seeing his requirements, the only cons in sony is that they don't provide onsite warranty


----------



## bharat_14101991 (Apr 10, 2012)

@pratyush997 dude its decided... M taking macbook or xps.

Btw does rashi peripherals handle laptop servicing too for asus???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/QbY2G.png


----------



## techking_dinesh (Apr 13, 2012)

I bought Asus K53SM-SX016D for 50K
Highly satisfied
i7 , 8gb ram , 750gb  hdd , 2 GB Nvidia Gfx , 15.6" Backlit LED
Super metallica looks and xtremely classy performance.. have a look at it..


----------



## Jripper (Apr 13, 2012)

I was just thinking. Is it worth waiting for the laptops coming out in may-june for those on a budget of 50-60k?
The graphics department at the moment doesn't seem too promising with the 540 being renamed and used in the laptops of this year. any chance of seeing 650 or something better in the mainstream 40-60k category?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2012)

Apart from HP, I can't think of any manufacturer bringing in GPU in level of 650M. In technology, wait is something which always kills you silently


----------



## Jripper (Apr 14, 2012)

^ Yeah tell me about it -_-


----------

